# Bundesweite Kontrollaktion



## Gert-Show (22. April 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schon Erfahrungen mit der Wasserschutzpolizei gemacht?


Ja, in den 18 Angeljahren hier am Main habe ich die Boote schon mehrfach gesehen, einmal haben die sogar vom Boot aus die Angler am Ufer angesteuert und kontrolliert. Zumindest die rechts und links von mir. Mich ließen sie in Ruhe.


----------



## hanzz (22. April 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schon Erfahrungen mit der Wasserschutzpolizei gemacht?


Ja ich auch.

Hier am Rhein Herne Kanal geben die gerne mal Gas, wenn die Angler am Ufer sehen, drehen um und drehen nochmal auf.

Wir saßen auch mal mit 3 Mann beim Angeln und hinter uns hat eine Familie gegrillt, was ja verboten ist.
Die Polizei kam angerauscht und ist uns erstmal durch die Montagen gefahren ohne Rücksicht. So schnell konnten wir gar nicht einholen.
Die haben sich auch noch ein bisschen festgefahren und haben riesen Tumult an der Stelle gemacht.

Gerne legen die auch mal an der Spundwand an, rufen dir beim Anlegen zu, dass das Angeln erstmal einzustellen sei. Kontrollieren und brausen wieder davon.

Ich begrüße Kontrollen, da genug schwarze Schafe unterwegs sind, wünsche mir aber auch einen respektvolleren Umgang.

Die Erfahrungen, die ich mit denen hier vor Ort gemacht habe, lässt die Polizei nicht grade in einem Glanz erscheinen.

Wirklich schade.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (22. April 2022)

Vor vielen Jahren entdeckte Freddy Harbort bei uns in Bremen-Nord die Weser als top Raubfischgewässer für Bootsangler. Da aber das Fischen in dem Bereich untersagt war, bekam er trotzdem keine Probleme und wurde geduldet. Ich war ein paar Mal mit mit ihm draußen und er erzählte, wenn er sich nicht "daneben benimmt" und die Schiffahrt nicht stört, gäbe es keine Probleme. Leider wurden die Bootsangler mehr und sie benahmen sich daneben ... Also wurde es dann auch nicht mehr geduldet. Wie es heute ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. April 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Mich ließen sie in Ruhe.



Ein seriöses Auftreten oder aber eine gute Tarnung sind eben das A und O beim Schwarzangeln.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (22. April 2022)

Ich fahre 30 Jahre die unterschiedlichsten Boote,ich bin die letzten 15 Jahre mehrfach in der Woche mit dem Boot unterwegs, allerdings ausschließlich in NL
Kontrollen?
Ich sehe die WSP recht selten Kontrollen durchführen
In all den Jahren bin ich beim Bootfahren nur 2 mal kontrolliert worden
Anders sieht das aus wenn ich gleichzeitig angele, dann ist es in der Regel auch so das man kontrolliert wird, kommt den Sommner über 2-3 mal im Monat vor
Meist wollen sie dann aber nur die Angelpapiere sehen und weniger die Bootspapiere
Man fragt ab und an mal nach der Rettungsweste, das war es dann schon
Bei mir ist die WSP gut aufgestellt, die fahren mit RIB´s, Jetski und einem größeren Patrouillenboot
Mittlerweile kennen die auch mein neues Boot und man grüßt sich aus der Ferne nur noch wenn man sich sieht 
Von mir aus könnten die hier täglich kontrollieren, ich befürworte dies


----------



## DenizJP (22. April 2022)

hier am Main sieht man die öfter - außer hohe Wellen schlagen und meine Montagen verkeilen aber noch nix mit denen gehabt.


----------



## Nuesse (22. April 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schon Erfahrungen mit der Wasserschutzpolizei gemacht?


Ja ,hier in Hamburg durchweg positiv .Die Damen und Herren sind
deutlich netter als die Kollegen vom Land .


----------



## Astacus74 (22. April 2022)

Ich und meine Kumpels hatten auch mal eine Begegnug das war noch wie hier immer im November die Castortransporte gerollt sind, das müßte 2021 gewesen sein.
Das war zwar nicht die Wasserschutzpolizei aber benommen haben die sich wie Sau und rausgekommen ist da nicht mal ne Entschuldigung.
Meine Kumpels haben auf ca.150m auf Karpfen gefischt, meiner einer nur so 50m, dabei haben sie die Ruten hochgestellt, ich flach das war mein Glück.
Naja die Polizei ist den Fluß hoch und runter gebrettert dann durch die Schnüre meiner Kumpels die Ruten fast weggewesen so halb runter vom Highpod die Geflochtene hatte sich schön in zwei Carpsounder und zwei Delkims geschnitten...
Naja mein Kumpels haben sich beschwert aber rumgekommen ist dabei nichts, das kann passieren... und da ja Castortransport... und wegen Gefahrenabwehr... blablabla wie gesagt nicht mal ne Entschuldigung.

Ansonsten sind die ein/zwei Kontrollen mit der Wasserschutzpolizei an der Elbe ganz normal und ruhig abgelaufen, von mir aus sollen sie Kontrollieren 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. April 2022)

Selten, das man die Waschpo auf dem Main-Donau-Kanal sieht. Habe die erst ein- oder 2x bei Fürth beim Spinnfischen gesehen, da sind die nur langsam vorbeigefahren und haben nicht kontrolliert. 
Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob die Waschpo auch mit Fahrzeugen Streife an Gewässern fährt,
aber als ich mal zum Nachtangeln am Wöhrdersee in Nürnberg saß, fuhr die Police mehrmals  Streife und hielt einmal oberhalb meines Angelplatzes an. 
Ich rechnete fest mit einer Kontrolle, die aber nicht kam. 

Im fränkischen Seenland ist die Waschpo mit Fahrzeugen unterwegs, das einzigste Boot gibt's wohl nur auf dem großen Brombachsee, auf dem kleinen auch? 
Ich finds gut, wenn die vor Ort sind und Präsenz zeigen! 
Gibt leider auch immer wieder traurige Anlässe, wenn nach vermissten und verunfallten Personen gesucht wird, die öfters nur noch tot geborgen werden können...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. April 2022)

Moin,
Ich wurde beim Bootsangeln auf einem Stausee sogar schon mal von der Polizei "eingekreist" um mir jede Fluchtmöglichkeit zu nehmen .
Ich lag mit verankertem Boot von Verleiher x mit dem vorgeschriebenem Mindestabstand vorm Steg von Verleiher y weil ich ne geile Barschstelle gefunden hatte. Da ich nicht ganz doof bin, habe ich nur zur Seeseite gefischt und die zu releasenden Fische ausser Sicht des belebten Ufers schwimmen zu lassen. Leider hat das trotzdem jemanden am Ufer genervt (vermeintlich Bootsverleiher y) und ich wurde per Telefon wegen C&R Angelns angezeigt.

Als die Wapo von der Seeseite angerauscht kam, blicke ich zum Ufer hoch und sehe praktisch zeitgleich ein Warzenauto auf dem Parkplatz eintreffen. Die beiden Ufercops sind zum Bootsverleiher getippelt, während mich die Wapo kontrolliert hat. Auf Anfrage habe ich bejat "kleine" Barsche zurückgesetzt zu haben, die beiden größeren im Boot bewiesen aber das von reinem C&R keine Rede sein kann. Die  Wapomänner haben dann den Uferkollegen bescheid gegeben das alles falscher Alarm war und sind abgedampft. Bis auf die Wellen beim heran brettern, die ne Landratte wie mich schon nervös machen können, wars ne coole Aktion. Da waren die "Land- und Wasserkräfte" perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt, und recht nett und geschult waren sie auch.   Das war die zweite von genau 2 Kontrollen in meinem gesamten Anglerleben.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (22. April 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Ja ,hier in Hamburg durchweg positiv .Die Damen und Herren sind
> deutlich netter als die Kollegen vom Land .


Ein Freund und ich haben am Holthusenkai einmal Kontakt mit der WSP gehabt. Den freundlichen Ton kann ich vollstens bestätigen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (22. April 2022)

Dazu fällt mir auch eine Anekdote ein: Vor etwa 10, 15 Jahren war ich mal mit dem Boot auf der Weser unterwegs. Die Blauen haben mich mit ihrem Kontrollkreuzer regelrecht aufgebracht. Die Papiere waren bedauerlicherweise in Ordnung. Dann haben die einen in Auflösung begriffenen Klebebuchstaben des Kennzeichen entdeckt. Der war ihnen 10 Euro wert. Dann haben sie mich mit viel Engagement davon überzeugt, vor Ort mit Karte zu zahlen. Ich glaube ich war der Erstzahler auf dem Lesegerät, das vermutlich unbedingt ausprobiert werden sollte.


----------



## Minimax (22. April 2022)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir auch eine Anekdote ein: Vor etwa 10, 15 Jahren war ich mal mit dem Boot auf der Weser unterwegs. Die Blauen haben mich mit ihrem Kontrollkreuzer regelrecht aufgebracht. Die Papiere waren bedauerlicherweise in Ordnung. Dann haben die einen in Auflösung begriffenen Klebebuchstaben des Kennzeichen entdeckt. Der war ihnen 10 Euro wert. Dann haben sie mich mit viel Engagement davon überzeugt, vor Ort mit Karte zu zahlen. Ich glaube ich war der Erstzahler auf dem Lesegerät, das vermutlich unbedingt ausprobiert werden sollte.


Zum Glück haben sie Dich nicht über die Planke geschickt! Ärgerlicher Vorfall, es gibt halt nette und sehr nette Menschen.

Angelkumpel und ich wurden einmal von der Waschpo kontrolliert, dazu sind sie mit ihrem Boot gelandet. Die Beamten warenaber freundlich und sind danach gleich weitergetuckert. 
Wenige hundert Meter von 'unserer' Stelle haben die ihren Hafen oder Basis, da fahren also fast immer ihre Boote entlang. Wir winken uns immer zu.


----------



## ollidi (22. April 2022)

Ich habe die WaschPo auch schon des öfteren bei uns am MLK erlebt/getroffen. Meist aber waren sie mit dem Auto unterwegs.
Wir haben auf unserer Strecke eine Bucht, mit einem kleinen Parkplatz. Von der Bundesstrasse zur Bucht runter sind es ein paar hundert Meter und darf nicht öffentlich befahren werden. Verkehrszeichen 260 mit Zusatzzeichen "Landwirtschaftlicher Verkehr frei".
Das wurde natürlich sehr oft von Hundebesitzern missachtet, die am MLK Gassi gehen wollten. Zu späterer Stunde auch mal von Pärchen für Schäferstündchen.  
Als Angler haben wir Schilder, die wir in das Auto legen und die werden von der grünen, wie blauen Polizei anerkannt. Somit ist natürlich klar, daß dort öfters mal ein Streifenwagen vorgefahren kommt und als Angler kommt man dann natürlich mit den Hütern des Gesetzes ins Gespräch. Richtig kontrolliert wurde ich allerdings noch nie, was aber daran liegen kann, daß ich fast nur mit Kunstködern unterwegs bin. Ich kann mich auch nur an angenehme Gespräche erinnern. Wenn man dann mal so eine halbe Stunde geschnackt hat, haben sich die Jungs die Sonnenbrille geradegerückt und mit dem Spruch: "Was ein Stress heute. Jetzt müssen wir erstmal in die Dienststelle und Kaffeepause machen!" verabschiedet.  
Ich muss aber auch sagen, daß auf unserer Strecke mal zwei Angler hochgenommen wurden. Die hatten allerdings selbst schuld. Einer hat mit fünf anstatt der erlaubten drei Ruten geangelt und der Andere hatte drei Ruten mit lebendem Köderfisch draussen. Das fällt natürlich auf und so blöd kann eigentlich niemand sein.

Jetzt ist vor der Zufahrt zu der Bucht auch eine Schranke und es kommen nur noch Berechtigte durch, die einen Schlüssel für das Schloss haben. Das war die Konsequenz daraus, daß dort wild Müll abgeladen wurden. Wir als Pächter gehören natürlich zu den Berechtigten.
​


----------



## Sledge (24. April 2022)

Moin.

Bisher habe ich nur positive Erfahrungen mit der WAPO gemacht.
Die haben ihre Präsenz auf der Ems verstärkt , um die ausufernde Lagerei an den Ufern, während Corona, zu minimieren.
Das wurde immer mehr, Gruppen von 12-15 Personen waren nicht selten, die Ufer waren voll.
Da standen Bullis mit 2t-Anhängern, der halbe Hausstand wurde mitgeführt.
Alles was irgendwie schwimmfähig war, wurde als Boot genutzt, Plastik-Sandkästen usw.
Unsere privaten Stege wurden regelmäßig von irgendwelchen Touristen belagert, Picknick, Schwimmen usw.
Auch da war die WAPO hilfreich!
Bäume wurden gefällt, die Vegetation zertreten, und oft der ganze Müll liegengelassen.
Da gab es dann ein rigoroses Durchgreifen der WAPO, die kamen sogar mit kleineren Sportbooten, um besser anlegen zu können. Auch haben sie oft die Schupo zur Verstärkung gerufen, was sich als äußerst effektiv erwies.
Ich habe mehrfach gesehen, wie andere Sportbootfahrer sanktioniert wurden. Mit 40kmh ( erlaubt sind 12kmh) und mehr hier über die Ems, überall Badegäste, Kinder mit Schwimmreifen oder auf Boards, Senioren in Faltbooten ... , unfassbar!
Ein Sportbootfahrer, der es hier regelmäßig übertrieben hat, wurde samt Boot einkassiert.

Kontrolliert wurde ich bisher noch nie, weder wegen der Angelei, noch auf Bootspapiere oder so.
Hatten aber schon mehrfach nette Gespräche, die Truppe hier ist schwer in Ordnung!
Leider ließen die Kontrollen auf und am Wasser dann wieder nach , scheint wohl auch Personalnot zu herrschen.

Gruß Sledge


----------

